# Phone key



## Carrollcane (Aug 15, 2019)

I just upgrade my iPhone over the weekend. I use the app as my key... I got locked out of the car and didn’t k ow where to call for help. Searched on line sent notes ... no reply. I do keep one card key in the car and my house keys all of which were locked out to me. I got an uber home to a spare key got my extra key and reprogrammed it to the new phone. Verizon had no clue.
2nd thing with the app - I was at charging station and went to wrong car to leave as I have done several times now - they all look alike.... and the doors opened. I tried several others only worked with the one. Maybe it was a loaner it looked like my loaner.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Carrollcane said:


> I just upgrade my iPhone over the weekend. I use the app as my key... I got locked out of the car and didn't k ow where to call for help. Searched on line sent notes ... no reply. I do keep one card key in the car and my house keys all of which were locked out to me. I got an uber home to a spare key got my extra key and reprogrammed it to the new phone. Verizon had no clue.
> 2nd thing with the app - I was at charging station and went to wrong car to leave as I have done several times now - they all look alike.... and the doors opened. I tried several others only worked with the one. Maybe it was a loaner it looked like my loaner.


When you got locked out of the car, did you have your phone with you? If so, were you not able to log into your Tesla app? Even if the phone is not set up as a key card, it should be able to let you open the door if you log into your Tesla account from the Tesla app. You could even borrow someone else's phone, download the Tesla app and log in. Just in case it happens again.....


----------



## Carrollcane (Aug 15, 2019)

I had the new phone loaded the app but it wanted to reset the fob. I tried to open the car it wouldn’t. Maybe I missed something else...


----------



## TmShaz (Aug 15, 2019)

Having the the problem since App update 3.9.0
Looks like others having the same issues.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...9-0-solar-improvements-8-12-2019.6304/page-16


----------

